

How Gordon Ramsay saved his Restaurant Empire - jakarta
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aRE.WJ51Hq2s&pos=11

======
jakarta
how he did it: -equity infusion of $9M -tax payment extensions from the
British gov -cutting corporate staff by 35% -renegotiating rental contracts
with the Blackstone Group. -Cutting costs at restaurants (no flowers, using
cheaper cuts of meat)

the result? on track to earn $8M in EBITDA by year end.

